# a wonderful elf



## dirtysox (Jun 13, 2009)

once upon a time, there was a little elf who lived in a magic mushroom, who had just harvested some beautiful buds, that had been flushed for 7 days. The elf was planning on letting them hang 3 to 5 days (attached to the stem), then trimming off and placing in open brown paper bags for another 3 to 5 days (buds only), to be gently moved around in the bag every 8 to 12 hours, and finally sealed in plastic bags, were the bag will be opened for 12 hours and then resealed for 12 hours for a period of one week 
do you think the elf will have a quality smoke at that time?


----------



## BBFan (Jun 14, 2009)

Tell your buddy the elf to purchase a few mason jars- they are very inexpensive.
Really any wide mouth jar properly cleaned will work fine.
Also, if you are brown bagging it, roll the top of the bag over, not too tight- but don't leave them open.

The elf should end up with some fine quality smoke and there will be much rejoicing.


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2009)

hey dirty'.. is your "s" broken?.. "elf".... s"elf"... :rofl:
congrats!!!


----------



## dirtysox (Jun 14, 2009)

the elf has dirtysox


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice.  Does the elf have a camera?


----------



## dirtysox (Jun 14, 2009)

elves make cameras, not own them


----------

